# ginasiano/ ensinos médio e fundamental



## techiU

a violencia no interior das escolas promovida por ginasianos, agitando os jornais e a televisao....


----------



## olivinha

Bienvenido a los foros, TechiU.
¿Qué buscas? 
Veo que has subrayado la palabra _ginasianos_: ¿sería ésta tu duda?
Por favor, sé más específico.


----------



## techiU

si, he buscado en el diccionario pero no encuentro traduccion de la palabra "ginasianos"


----------



## Carfer

Julgo que são os alunos do secundário, que creio que se chama 'ginásio' no Brasil, como aqui se chamava antes 'Liceu' (daí o termo 'liceais', no sentido de estudantes do Liceu).À cautela, espere que alguém do Brasil lhe confirme a resposta.


----------



## willy2008

eu acho que ginasio é onde se faz ginástica,e ginasianos devem ser os alunos de ginástica.


----------



## Vanda

Como está falando de escola, ginasiano era o aluno do que é chamado hoje ensino médio, conforme bem o disse Carfer. Ginasiano, ou seja, o aluno que estudava no ginásio, como eu estudei.


----------



## Tomby

Creche, ginásio, faculdade, ...(no Brasil) 
TT.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Ginásio era como se chamava o curso feito após a escola primária (era também chamado Grupo Escolar). Eram de 5 a 4 anos (variou ao longo do tempo) e os alunos tinham entre 10 a 15 anos ou mais (quando repetiam) os anos, ou séries.

Hoje em dia foi unido ao Ensino Fundamental (e não ao Médio, como dito), que vai da 1ª a 8ª série. Depois é que vem o Colegial, (ensino secundário, ou o segundo grau) e só então a Faculdade (que seria o terceiro grau).

Mas não se preocupe, a minha geração ainda se confunde na nomenclatura...


----------



## Vanda

Ah, Chicória, o ginasial ia do 1. ao 4. e depois tinha o curso Clássico, o Magistério ou o Científico (mais 3 anos), de modo que o ginasial abrangia parte do fundamental e do médio. A 5a série chamava-se admissão e podia ser feita em 3 meses. Me deu saudades!


----------



## techiU

gracias por explicacion, concluyo que "ginasianos" se refiere a estudiantes del nivel secundario


----------



## Mangato

techiU said:


> gracias por explicacion, concluyo que "ginasianos" se refiere a estudiantes del nivel secundario


 
Sí. Ginasio era más omenos lo que aquí llamabamos instituto.


----------



## CINTHIA ROJAS

OLÁ!EU GOSTARIA SABER O SINIFICADO NO ESPANHOL A FRASE
Ensino Medio e Ensino Fundamental.
Obridada


----------



## Mangato

Enseñanza media y enseñanza básica


----------



## patodiez

Eu acho que na Argentina é:
Ensino medio: *Escuela secundaria*
Ensino fundamental: *Escuela primaria*


----------



## altita

*Eu nunca ouvi falar de "ginasial". É o ensino depois do primário?*
 
*--Ele era um grande amigo, desde criança.
* 
*--É claro, vocês cresceram juntos não é? Fizeram juntos todo o primário, depois o ginasial...*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No Brasil, foi.

Antes haviam 4 anos de *primário*, 4 de *ginásio*, 3 de *clássico* ou *científico*, antes de chegar à Faculdade.

Agora são 9 do *ensino fundamental* (com a recente incorporação do curso de alfabetização), e 3 do *segundo grau* antes da Faculdade (ou *terceiro grau*).


----------



## Tomby

> Ginasial: 1. Respeitante a ginásio. 2. Diz-se do curso de nível secundário que é feito em ginásio. 3. Diz-se da instrução ou ensino de primeiro grau, do 5ª à 8ª série. e do curso ou do estabelecimento em que se ministra essa instrução.
> Tirado do Novo Dicionário Aurélio do Século XXI.


Ginásio: Estabelecimento de ensino secundário (Priberam).
TT.


----------



## altita

obrigadíssima aos dois!


----------



## Vanda

Altita, querida. Você está se esquecendo de procurar primeiro por discussões com o mesmo tema. Veja uma antiga discussão acima (que juntei à sua pergunta).


----------

